# Calling Al Barsha 1 Residents



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

I am quite sure this has been addressed before, however I am new here and I promissed I looked before posting to avoid recent repost. However, I have a question regarding some basic services I will be in need of in the very near future (finally moving into a villa in a few days).

If anyone knows of any of the listed services for which they have employed and been happy with, please post the name and hopefully a contact #.

I am in the Al Barsha 1 area, just behind Mall of the Emerites.


Pool maintanance:
Pest Control:
Window Treatment or Curtain Installers: Someone who can come to residence, design and install curtains.
Bottled water delivery:

Also a good reference for looking into maid service. Whether it be website or a good source to review classified ads.

If you can think of anything else that we would probably looking for help with, I would appreciate if you would give us a heads up. We have been living in a Marina apartment temporarily and are greatfully looking foward to an established residence.

If anyone already established in that area, could also use a heads up on some local eateries, or delivery grocery or restaurants.


FYI, hailing from South Louisiana. I doubt crawfish is easy to find here???


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

mbg said:


> I am quite sure this has been addressed before, however I am new here and I promissed I looked before posting to avoid recent repost. However, I have a question regarding some basic services I will be in need of in the very near future (finally moving into a villa in a few days).
> 
> If anyone knows of any of the listed services for which they have employed and been happy with, please post the name and hopefully a contact #.
> 
> ...



HI 

I am afraid I cannot help you with most of the questions but I can suggest a good trustworthy maid who is looking to find new customers.
She is a filipino and has been doing my flat for 7 months now.
Her name is Noemi and her number is 0566045746. tell her Anna gave you her number.
good luck!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> HI
> 
> I am afraid I cannot help you with most of the questions but I can suggest a good trustworthy maid who is looking to find new customers.
> She is a filipino and has been doing my flat for 7 months now.
> ...


BTW do you also need a good relocations company? that is something I can help you with! Let me know!!


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

8004404 (Nestle Water) They deliver to me at JLT I called them and they arranged a weekly drop off and collection of the big bottles.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

MBG,

Welcome to Al Barsha, here is a list of grocery stores and dry cleaning outfits:

- Deals supermarket:043236850
- Al Noor Grocery: 044227445
- Al Rayan Grocery: 044203688

- Metro Laundry: 0502342212
- 5 star Laundry:0505035360

Thai wok (nice food)
- 0501136715/6
There are other nice Eateries, would post numbers later.

All the best.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> HI
> 
> I am afraid I cannot help you with most of the questions but I can suggest a good trustworthy maid who is looking to find new customers.
> She is a filipino and has been doing my flat for 7 months now.
> ...


Yoga girl i understand ur intensions but giving out private details on public forum aint safe.


----------

